# Someone trying to hack my computer?



## Kenmcfa (Nov 25, 2005)

Zonealarm has blocked the IP address 86.131.189.147 from accessing my computer. The thing in the "Program" column says "msnmsgr.exe". I have done a WHOIS search for the IP address, and I found it to have "netname" BT-CENTRAL-PLUS, and the abuse report address is [email protected]. Is this someone trying to hack into my computer? Is it a cause for concern?

*Edit* I did a visual trace on the IP. The trace doesn't manage to get all the way to 86.131.189.147, but the last named place is Birmingham, UK, and the last jump with a node name is bar9-pos9-0.edinburgh5.broadband.bt.net Might this be a hacker near edinburgh?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the point of a firewall. If you attempt to chase every entry attempt on your firewall, you'll have a full time job. Worry about the ones that get through.


----------

